# Canoeing in the Dordogne



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

I intend to travel to the dordogne region in France early next year. Can anyone advice me on a good campsite near a river where I can do a bit if canoeing. I am taking my own canoe. I am travelling from the north of Spain. Is it possible to go via national roads rather that toll motorways. Any help on interesting places in the area would be appreciated.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi we were here in July http://www.campinglecapeyrou.com/
very good site right on the river, very easy access to river


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

We were here in June, a very nice site.

http://www.soleilplage.fr/gb.html


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Days 7-9 in this blog:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-467366.html#467366
https://picasaweb.google.com/108495877005911654786/France2008Web

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> Days 7-9 in this blog:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-467366.html#467366
> https://picasaweb.google.com/108495877005911654786/France2008Web
> 
> Dave


Dave, is the river likely to be running high and fast early in the year as the OP is going then? Ray


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No idea


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Canoeing in the Dordogne (or should that be ON the Dordogne ? :lol: ) is very popular and there are many places where you can camp right beside the river. It depends on where you want to go - the Beynac area is VERY pretty and has many aires around that point;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5193

This aire is right beside the river and canoeing trips actually go from there on the Dordogne (but not in the winter).

The Dordogne is deep and slow moving at that point, further downstream at LaLinde it is much shallower and rocky, if the water level is higher that will lead to fairly gentle white water conditions. (See picture below - taken in high summer)

As regards driving without using toll roads, yes, the route from Northern Spain is good with lots of dual carriageway and very clear roads, go via Agen IMO, the return route to Spain (via Toulouse) is shown as a recommended route to Spain even from the Dordgone!

If you are going in the early part of the year the water conditions are likely to be much higher than those shown, however at present that part of France has a severe water shortage and the river level is very low - there has been insignificant rain for several months (much to the delight of the tourists but the despair of the vineyard owners....
Water restrictions exist widely - we are on "orange" restrictions at present and have been for 2 months, other parts are on "red" - which indicates the severity of the lack of rain.....

Sadly, none of the excellent campsites listed above by other posters are open early next year - they all have an April to September opening period - as do most commercial sites around here, but the aires are open all year round, but not all are as close as LRG to the river......

Feel free to get in touch directly via PM if I can help - I used to do a great deal of canoeing .........

Dave


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone for replying so promptly. I will certainly use those campsite.

Kind regards Joe


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi
I suggest you stay at the main campsite in St Martin D'Ardeche which opens on 1st April:

Camping des Gorgesâ€Ž
Route Touristique des Gorges de l'Ardèche
07700 Saint-Martin-d'Ardèche, France
04 75 49 91 42
camping-des-gorges.comâ€Ž

I used to take school trips down the Ardeche and have canoed the gorge many times with friends.

This campsite is good as it is a short walk to the town which has a good market on a Saturday and some nice bars and restaurants. The site has a beach (shingle) on the river and you can paddle in the slowish deep waters at the town to practise if you have your own canoe.

Next to the campsite there is a place that does boat hire (one of millions!) but it is very convenient for the gorge descent. They provide purpose-built double polypropylene canadian-type canoes that take two people as well as buoyancy aids and helmets (essential although the French don't seem to bother...). Your gear is out into 2 waterproof containers which are barrel-sized and strap onto the boat. A minibus takes you up the gorge corniche road (in itself wonderful) to above Pont d'Arc where you pick up the canoe.

It is possible to do the entire 35km paddle in one day but it is a hard slog and you will be in the company of thousands of similar boats. It is a big industry here. Preferable is to take a tent and sleeping bags and camp in the gorge at Bivouac de Gaud, a campsite accessible only by river (http://www.ardeche.com/gorges-ardeche/index.php). This way you avoid the masses of canoes on the river when you set off early on day two. You will need to take your own food and drink although there is water at Gaud and toilets. Camping in the gorge is amazing especially when the frogs start their night chorus!

Be aware that there are about 15 sets of rapids, some of which are grade 3 even in the summer when there is not so much water in the gorge. You say you are going early in the year. The river might be in spate then as the snow on the mountains will have melted and raised the level of the water. The record from Pont d'Arc to St Martin in spate is a matter of hours apparently! It might be a bit dangerous in such conditions.

There is plenty of information about the various rapids but there are one or two where you are likely to take a bath. Make sure you wear buoyancy and helmets. We have seen many accidents from tourists not wearing either. Take plenty of water, sunscreen and food in your barrels.

The second part of the gorge has fewer rapids but the cliffs are huge as you meander around the big horseshoe at Cirque de Madeleine. Then the river flattens and there is a long flat haul down towards St Martin. Usually the wind blows up the gorge against you!

The whole experience is unique and much more fun than bobbing down some of the more sedate rivers like the Dordogne. Enjoy!


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

*Half awake as usual!*

Just re-read the post and see you are canoeing in the Dordogne not the Ardeche. That took me ages to write as well!

Dohhhh! Senility is a wonderful thing!

Never mind. the post will be useful for those who want to go to the Ardeche! The Dordogne would be safer early in the year anyway.

For what it is worth this campsite is right on the river Dordogne near Souillac and has always been good:
www.camping-lesondines.com

Enjoy. I'd better go for a little nap... :?


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Peter
Information about the Ardeche was useful because I am a keen canoeist and will consider going there in the future.

Regards Joe


----------

